# Cheapest way to get to the Balears and back



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I am soon to head to Mallorca for the first time for both a performance and attending my first home game of my beloved RCD Mallorca (after having seen them several times in an away game already I just have to do a home game )

Can anyone recommend the best airline or ferry line from Barcelona to the Balears? I heard Spanair is actually a better bet than Vueling (which is odd because usually it's the other way around) although I consider going by ferry. The ferry leaves quite close from where I live and I think it must be giving poetic inspiration to just be in the middle of the sea for a few hours. 

Also, does anyone know a good B&B in Palma de Mallorca? I don't need any luxury such as mini-bar, TV in the room or so. Just a small room with a bed and a private shower (the latter because of my OCD -- if I were not an OCD sufferer I'd not require that but well...) will do. 

PS: I am not sure of the exact date yet but I hope to do it by end May or latest beginning of June.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

We ended up flying, was too expensive to get a ferry from anywhere. Super cheap flights with AirBerlin (90€ return in August).

We stayed here: Accommodation in Palma right opposite the cathedral and in the hustle/bustle. It's certainly not luxury but still cheap and functional.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, will check that.

AirEuropa is based on the islands. Wouldn't they have some bargain flights? 

I'm checking all the options although the pain with low budget flights is that if you book just the day before the prices can be very low due to them wanting to get every seat filled -- but the risk of waiting till the last minute to book, is that there would not be an actual seat left!


----------

